# malika wins miss universe



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

a big congrats to malika on saturday she was crowned miss universe.

well done you were fantastic.

xx


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW!! not had chance to check on the uni results!!

malika you must be over the moon!!

shes worked really hard the last few years and shes improved at every show in my opinion! and her amazing physique has finally been rewarded!

great news!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Malika looked awesome onstage - and Bettyboo looked awesome in the crowd!


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Elf Mabrouk Malika!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Extreme. said:


> Malika looked awesome onstage - and Bettyboo looked awesome in the crowd!


she did and thank you dougie, for the compliment and tip i can now eat cookie and cream with out guilt

xx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Thanks to all for the support!

I'm not finished though: I'll be back next year better again!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Woah impressive!!

*Congrats*

Rob


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We'd also like to announce Malika is now sponsored by Extreme Nutrition, we feel Malika is a great example of a female bodybuilder and we are delighted to have her as a spokesperson for Extreme.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

25% off for MChat members


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

hey well done malika, you will be well looked after with dougie and jo

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

hey well done malika, you will be well looked after with dougie and jo

x


----------

